# Keeping diamonds outdoors?



## Trewin (Mar 30, 2016)

Was thinking of getting an aviary and a couple diamonds, i heard they do well outdoors? Im not to far from their natural range, im in yarrawonga (north east victoria) it would be easy because of no heating and the natural breeding. I love the look of the high white on black diamonds. Anything i need to be aware of before doing it? Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Trewin (Apr 1, 2016)

Would they do well outdoors in my area? Sometimes it gets 40+ degrees in summer, any way pf combating the heat?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jack (Apr 1, 2016)

I do where I am, but wouldn't where you are. The extremes of cold and heat, as well as low humidity would make it difficult. Not impossible. Just difficult.


----------



## Trewin (Apr 1, 2016)

Thanks. Was thinking an underground hide with a heatmat possible for cold nights, which would double for a heat escape during the day. As for humidity any ideas?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pythoninfinite (Apr 2, 2016)

A carefully located aviary would probably be OK - morning sun, especially in winter, shelter from extremes especially in summer, and well constructed hides should see them pretty safe. Humidity wouldn't be an issue - keepers seem to worry far too much about humidity. I've kept them in Perth, and they do fine even in those awful hot, dry summers that have almost no humidity for months.

Jamie


----------



## GBWhite (Apr 2, 2016)

If you follow what Jamie has advised they should be fine. I used to live in Inverell in the New England Ranges of NSW where temperatures and weather conditions could get pretty extreme. Summer temperatures often got into the 40's and during mid winter, nights would often get down to around -11 with day time temps not much above 10. I had friends that kept coastal carpets outside all year round for years without any issues. Humidity for Morelia isn't as big an issue as what some keepers seem to think.

George.


----------



## Trewin (Apr 2, 2016)

Cheers guys, looks like its my next project thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boardalot (Apr 3, 2016)

nothing wrong having diamonds in an aviary outside, quite few people do this in Melbourne too, and they have some very nice looking >healthy< pythons. 

Just remember when you set out the aviary that take in account the direction it faces, preferably facing to the east to avoid the afternoon sun, provide a refuge to get out the heat underground hide be the best option. they love to climb so good climbing timber.


----------

